# Lazy Little Guy



## Traveler (Dec 27, 2009)

I am a little worried about my boy Winston. He is very lazy, and he's starting to get a little chubby. I got him from a pet store where he was kept in a small cage with no wheel. Now he won't use his wheel. He wants nothing to do with it. I even put him on it one day and he just stared at me until I picked him up and he fell asleep. He's a brave little guy and doesn't seem at all afraid of it, just more like he's not sure what to do with it. It's been in his cage for a while. Do you think I should just give it up? I take him out every day to play and try to get exercise, but I don't think he's getting enough. Any suggestions?


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm no expert, but I'd leave it in the cage. You might try making a cake topper wheel, maybe he'd like it better? Maybe he's picky!

Have you tried putting treats on it? Maybe he doesn't realize it moves. 

We have a hedgehog we bought/rescued from a pet store... he'd been there so long (a year) they offered him to me for $50. He took some time getting used to his wheel. He runs now, but not nearly as much as the other 2 hedgehogs here!


----------

